# VIP Pass to Ecko and Mimi's New Closet



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

I decided to turn my attic storage into a closet for Ecko and Mimi since we have accumulated more stuff now. They used to just be in a pile in my closet, so it was not the best way to store them. Half of it is still storage stuff, but the the other half is now for the dogs ^^. I've put some dog beds, blankets, and dog bowls in there so they feel comfortable in their closet. I am not done decorating it yet, but it is getting there. Any decorating ideas?



















As you can see were not done putting up all the clothes yet. I still need to find some cool dog clothes hanger. A lot of our clothes dont have hangers!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow!!! that is freakin awesome jay! i love how u turned ur attic into a storage for ur chi clothes! jeez u got much stuff to still hang and yet everythings thats hanged already is crazy clean and neat!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> wow!!! that is freakin awesome jay! i love how u turned ur attic into a storage for ur chi clothes! jeez u got much stuff to still hang and yet everythings thats hanged already is crazy clean and neat!


^^ thanks! I did not even realize how much stuff I had until I took them all out of my closet and other places that I stored them lol. I want to hang some cool chihuahua posters on the wall too so I am shopping around for that.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Omg you have such a good taste I want all of them what a lucky chis!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

That is such a cool closet  so many clothes the lucky lil chi's!!! wish I had that many clothes lol.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, what an impressive collection of Chi accessories! I'm jealous!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That is so cool.
They are very lucky chi's indeed. x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

that looks fab!!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

OMG JAY THAT IS AMAZING!!!!
it looks ace and I love all the Juicy stuff. 
Mimi and Ecko must love it! x


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

Maybe, until you get more hangers or drawer space, you could put up a little clothesline and use clothespins to hang their things?


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

WOW!!! That's amazing, you have so much!!! They are really lucky chi's. I love the rail with the clothes in the little protective bags.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You did a beautiful job JayR! It looks great!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Jay, you are so cool!!! That is amazing. That's how my personal closet used to look. All color coded and perfect. HOw fun is that??? What lucky pups!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

JayR, the closet looks great! You have such a nice collection of goodies for your babies. I wish I would have known you needed dog clothes hangers, I just threw out about 50 that I was holding on too. 

Kiss those sweet babies for me.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG that is amazing!! I wish I had that much for Willy! How fabulous are you for having all that for your lil furbabies!! Lucky lil babies you got and gourgeous too, I always love to see Mimi and Ecko pics as they always look cute as a pair of buttons


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Now they aren't too spoiled are they? LOL!

Great job on the closet. I think 
it was a really cool idea.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im in heavan..can i come live with you? lol


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

That is just so cute!! WoW! Good job!! I can't wait to see the finished "dressing room"


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> JayR, the closet looks great! You have such a nice collection of goodies for your babies. I wish I would have known you needed dog clothes hangers, I just threw out about 50 that I was holding on too.
> 
> Kiss those sweet babies for me.


Aww darn. Its okay I might talk to our local boutiques and they might give me a bunch of hangers that they do not use. If not I saw some pretty cute ones online.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

mrsralph said:


> Maybe, until you get more hangers or drawer space, you could put up a little clothesline and use clothespins to hang their things?


Oh a small drawer would definitely fit in one of the corners of the room. I could put smaller accesories in there. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Talk about spoiled!
♥ Cute.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

wow you have more stuff than most dog clothing shops, I'm so jealous!!!
xxx


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

How cute is that


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Lou_lou said:


> wow you have more stuff than most dog clothing shops, I'm so jealous!!!
> xxx


o.0 Really? Shops I go to usually have more lol. I guess it depends which one you visit.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

MChis said:


> Wow, what an impressive collection of Chi accessories! I'm jealous!


Same here!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

MChis said:


> Wow, what an impressive collection of Chi accessories! I'm jealous!





Kristin said:


> Same here!


Thanks! You guys are so sweet ^^.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

wow .. that is quite the collection! looks good i love the idea


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

WOW, they have everything! i love it


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> wow .. that is quite the collection! looks good i love the idea


Thanks ^^. We barely had anything in that storage space anyways so it was a good use for the space.



elaina said:


> WOW, they have everything! i love it


I wish they had everything. There is still lots of things that they are missing for their collection.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol you what thats sad ( in a good way ) that dogs have taken over our life


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Kioana said:


> lol you what thats sad ( in a good way ) that dogs have taken over our life


Yes dogs and animals in general have taken over a part of our life. Which I agree with you is a good thing ^^. They are just so cute and give us lots of love so they deserved to be pampered =p.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Jay I seriously want to come and live with you!
you make the best chi parent ever!!! x


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

What a cool space. I'd love to play dress up with Ecko and Mimi. How about a jewelry closet for their collars and "bling"?


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

BABY BABS said:


> What a cool space. I'd love to play dress up with Ecko and Mimi. How about a jewelry closet for their collars and "bling"?


OH wow i totally forgot about storage for jewelry. I could probably just get one of those mini storage things that they have for people. The ones that look like mini versions of an armoire. That would be perfect in that space I think!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

claireeee said:


> Jay I seriously want to come and live with you!
> you make the best chi parent ever!!! x


:blush: Thanks!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG!!! That is just way to cute!!!!! Its like their own little mini dress store ..LOL!!!! Love those hangers!!!! I need to get some like that for my girls clothes!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Dazy Mae said:


> OMG!!! That is just way to cute!!!!! Its like their own little mini dress store ..LOL!!!! Love those hangers!!!! I need to get some like that for my girls clothes!


Thanks ^^. I should put a runway in it lol. A small doggy runway. Yeah I am trying to find more cute hangers too.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> OH wow i totally forgot about storage for jewelry. I could probably just get one of those mini storage things that they have for people. The ones that look like mini versions of an armoire. That would be perfect in that space I think!


That's exactly what I was thinking of. Do you dress them while they are on the floor or would a dressing stand of somesort be a good addition too?


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

BABY BABS said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking of. Do you dress them while they are on the floor or would a dressing stand of somesort be a good addition too?


OMG you have the best ideas lol. Yeah having a dressing stand would make easier to dress them. I usually just put them on my lap and then dress them. Although I'd have to look for a lil bit smaller one so it doesn't take up too much space.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee heee... I know what your missing JayR... An "open" sign. I'm comin' over to do some shopping hee heeee!!!! I think you should frame pics of Mimi and Ecko for the walls. Maybe some cubicles to store the carriers, oh yeah, and a new chi too!! I think Ecko and Mimi want a little bro or sis to share all of that gorgeous stuff!!!!

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I would find a cool dresser or something that you could use as storage for jewely etc. And cushion the top for a dressing table. I could picture a elegant tufted cushion with tassles and trims etc. Ok...... now your going to just get me in trouble with my brain thinking to much. I have a corner in my sewing room that I could play with, and a great closet if I do some rearanging.

Lori 



Waiushaoting said:


> OMG you have the best ideas lol. Yeah having a dressing stand would make easier to dress them. I usually just put them on my lap and then dress them. Although I'd have to look for a lil bit smaller one so it doesn't take up too much space.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Hee heee... I know what your missing JayR... An "open" sign. I'm comin' over to do some shopping hee heeee!!!! I think you should frame pics of Mimi and Ecko for the walls. Maybe some cubicles to store the carriers, oh yeah, and a new chi too!! I think Ecko and Mimi want a little bro or sis to share all of that gorgeous stuff!!!!
> 
> Lori


Yes I realdy have some frames ready for the room. I just haven't decided which pictures to put in them yet. I've also ordered this digital picture frame from juicy couture, http://www.juicycouture.com/shoponline/accessoriesjewelry/funstuff/prodH4JAD that I can put in the closet. Oh yeah I haven't thought about cubicles for the carriers. That would look nice stacked up on the floor. I would like another chi, but I am too busy with school and work to take care of a puppy atm. Maybe after I graduate lol.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> I would find a cool dresser or something that you could use as storage for jewely etc. And cushion the top for a dressing table. I could picture a elegant tufted cushion with tassles and trims etc. Ok...... now your going to just get me in trouble with my brain thinking to much. I have a corner in my sewing room that I could play with, and a great closet if I do some rearanging.
> 
> Lori


Oh yes two birds with one stone! A dresser that can also be a dressing table! Yes tassels and trims definitely scream juicy lol. No keep thinking! I still need more ideas. You should totally rearrange and have your great closet too.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! What a closet for chis! My Bella is jealous.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

wow! how awesome..what lucky girls


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome!
Also, if your looking for nice doggie outfits, go to wal mart, they have alot!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

All I have to say is.... "WOW!" Great job. :thumbleft:


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

CaliforniaHalo said:


> Awesome!
> Also, if your looking for nice doggie outfits, go to wal mart, they have alot!


Yes they have some nice outfits sometimes. They also have good sales.



miasowner said:


> All I have to say is.... "WOW!" Great job. :thumbleft:


Thank you ^^.


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

wow so nice! They're so lucky to have a mom like you !


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

any more update son the Chi Closet  x


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> any more update son the Chi Closet  x


not yet my orders are taking forever to arrive =(.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh thats a bummer 
let us know when they arrive, more pics too please x


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome storage place...Draco has graduated from plastic storage crates to 2 white wooden chests that hold all of his cloths, food, and grooming stuff. I can't believe how much stuff these little creatures collect. I can't wait to see more pictures when you implement some of the ideas from the readers....


----------

